# Changing my color of my pants/jacket



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Not sure if I posted this up before or not..? But I have a white pants/jacket & i'm getting bored of that I want to either change the color of my pants or jacket but just one of them. What would you guys suggest? I thought the white jacket & darker orange pants looked cool. I have a white/blue board & white bindings & black boots.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

****facepalm****


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

Dark is soooo 2008, get Hello Kitty pants in hot pink and don't come back till you do.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

T.J. said:


> ****facepalm****


my thought exactly, point me to the advanced chit chat


----------

